# FL -  CPC-A looking for experience/volunteering opportunities



## rifkabrd134 (Apr 27, 2010)

I earned my CPC-A credential and am seeking full-time experience. Haven't found anything in the field so I temporarily went back to stage management part-time but am still actively looking to find a job in the medical coding/billing field. Am willing to externship/volunteering for no pay since my experience in this particular filed is limited.


Colleen Boylan
14226 84th Terr.                                                                                  Seminole, FL 33776
(727) 744-1834
colleen.boylan@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE
Highly motivated professional seeking to obtain a position that will utilize my specialized education, skills and experience in the medical billing and coding field.


SKILLS & QUALIFICATIONS:        
•	Member of AAPC and CPC-A certified
•	Proficient in ICD-9-CM, HCPCS Level ll and CPT coding conventions
•	Knowledgeable in medical terminology and anatomy
•	Experienced in MediSoft Advanced Accounting Program


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Francis Wilson Playhouse â€“ Clearwater, FL 		       Aug 2008-2009
Lighting Designer 
•Responsible for creation of entire lighting design for a given Theater production.
•Collaborated with artistic staff to create a unified production product.
•Developed a lighting plot and implemented all lighting units were positioned in the correct location and were in working order.

Busch Gardens â€“ Tampa Bay, FL		             Seasonal 2007-2009
Event Stage Manager
•Oversight and responsibility of seven (7) full-time seasonal employees with emphasis on maintaining quality standards, scheduling and time management.
•Performed daily operational duties to assist the department to include covering open positions, communicating show changes, schedule changes and other details and sharing information with co-workers and management.
•Maintained safety standards throughout all assigned tasks.

Francis Wilson Playhouse â€“ Clearwater, FL 		   On call 2003-2010
Stage Manager
•Provided practical and organizational support to the director, actors, designers, stage crew and technicians throughout the production process.
•Supervised scheduling and facilitated rehearsals with oversight of entire production for multiple performances.
•Performed scene shifts, prop changes, assist as needed with costume changes, special effects. Oversight of non-scheduled maintenance and conducted minor repairs on scenic elements, lighting system, or other technical components.

LeVine Surgical Associates â€“ St. Petersburg, FL               May - August 2006 
Receptionist/Office Assistant
•Served patients by greeting and checking them out, scheduled appointments; maintained records and accounts, and collected any money owed at that time.
•Prepared and maintained charts for appointments, including preparation of insurance authorizations and updating patient information.
•Assisted with numerous additional projects, as needed.


ADDITIONAL EDUCATION
•Florida State University, Tallahassee, FL 1998-2002	BA/ Theater 
•Ultimate Medical Academy, Clearwater Fl 2009		Medical Billing and Coding


----------

